# Dish 722K UHF Remote Question



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

Can I have two UHF remotes instead of an IR for TV1, and UHF for TV2? How would I do this if were possible? ( order a new UHF remote from Dish and make sure that I get a key that is a "1"? I know how to set the remote address and make it match the receiver address.

Also, I am converting from a 508 and my new UHF remote for the 722k does not seem as powerful as the one I used on my 508 from a longer distance? Is there a way to extend the range?

Thanks


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

dontech said:


> Can I have two UHF remotes instead of an IR for TV1, and UHF for TV2? How would I do this if were possible? ( order a new UHF remote from Dish and make sure that I get a key that is a "1"? I know how to set the remote address and make it match the receiver address.
> 
> Also, I am converting from a 508 and my new UHF remote for the 722k does not seem as powerful as the one I used on my 508 from a longer distance? Is there a way to extend the range?
> 
> Thanks


The new remotes can be set up for either IR or UHF. There is a switch located inside the battery compartment. They can also be keyed as TV1 or TV2 by simply yanking on the key on the bottom of the remote, flipping it over and re-inserting it.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I know there was a page for extending the remote range at Dishuser.org but I didn't find it quickly. I have no 722k experience (or its Ver 20+ remotes), but the earlier 6.2, 6.3, ... remotes had considerable more range when you change to UHF Pro B range. A 21.0 remote will alternate between A range and B range based on odd/even remote address. Try changing the Odd/Even on your existing 21.0 remote to see if that improves the range. If not, add 6' of coax and a barrel connection to move the antenna up and away from the receiver (or anything else that might be producing interferrence). You can also use a long coax run to a central location, use splitter/combiners to carry the remote antenna signal with the home dist coax to the distant room, ...

You are probably better off to get a 2nd 21.0 IR/UHF Pro remote as the 2nd remote, but a 6.2, 6.3, or 6.4 would also work to control the 722k. Even a 6.0 UHF Pro would work (for TV2 control only). The other 6.x remotes don't alternate between TV1 and TV2 as easily as the 21.0 (flip the key over), but MIGHT be a little cheaper on eBay, etc.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

moman19 said:


> The new remotes can be set up for either IR or UHF. There is a switch located inside the battery compartment. They can also be keyed as TV1 or TV2 by simply yanking on the key on the bottom of the remote, flipping it over and re-inserting it.


When you say "the new remotes", you still have to be specific.

A 722k or 222k comes with a v20 remote (IR only) for TV1 and a v21 remote (IR/UHF Pro) for TV2. There is no way to make the v20 remote UHF, because it doesn't contain the circiutry to do so. Customers can purchase additional v21 remotes from Dish, and those *can* be set to IR or UHF and for TV1 or TV2 as needed.

For the older remotes, the situation is much the same, except that you must also have the right "key" for the UHF remote, and not all models of UHF remotes will accept the TV1 UHF key (some have only 2-position switches instead of 4-position).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> I know there was a page for extending the remote range at Dishuser.org but I didn't find it quickly.


See http://www.dishuser.org/uhfextend.php


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> See http://www.dishuser.org/uhfextend.php


I knew you had posted that, but that lame search you have doesn't find it looking for "UHF", "Extend", or anything else I tried. Just having the page doesn't allow it to be found if you don't have some other page that has a link to it that itself is already found. The switch from numbers to names probably left some things not reached by following all links at the site. If the home page had a link to a "site map" or hodgepodge page the just contained a link to any/all pages, the search bots would know about them.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Hmm, the google search fails even when using the exact h1 page title. The home page does have a "site map" link near the bottom. It's been awhile since I ran a bad links report on the site, but I did do a pretty thorough clean-up at the time of the page name conversion.

I'd like a better search for the EKB, maybe an overall polish, and definitely some new content, but at the moment we're a 1-man show. I'll stop there as it's OT for this thread.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I have WAGs why search doesn't work on the stuff in iframes, but that can wait until after Xmas.

Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Try this:

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotehome.shtml


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

As a point of interest, I had my 722 installed today and the installers left me a second UHF remote and configured the receiver to use it. They also left me the IR remote should I need it. This was done because my receiver is in my basement home theater and I have a set of component cables running upstairs to another TV. The IR remote for TV1 would not work well in this configuration. If you have a need for a second UHF remote, get a decent installer and treat them nicely, you might be able to get one for asking.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

JWKessler said:


> As a point of interest, I had my 722 installed today and the installers left me a second UHF remote and configured the receiver to use it. They also left me the IR remote should I need it. This was done because my receiver is in my basement home theater and I have a set of component cables running upstairs to another TV. The IR remote for TV1 would not work well in this configuration. If you have a need for a second UHF remote, get a decent installer and treat them nicely, you might be able to get one for asking.


We used to be able to do this, but about 6 months ago, Dish changed their policies, requiring us to return remotes with returned receivers (or get charged for them). This evaporated the supply of "spare" remotes. Dish wants customers to order them directly. You got lucky...


----------

